# Please help - took orgalutran 2 hours late



## Teddytots (May 18, 2012)

Hi girls - think i've really messed up. Am on day 10 (stimms) of the the antagonist protocol. I started taking orgulatran on day 5 to stop me ovulating naturally. Today somehow I completly forgot to take it - I brought ds to his toddler group and missed the reminder on my phone. I was due to take it at 10am but it was nearly 12 by the time I took it. Could I ovulate naturally now?? I can't belive I've done this, I feel sick. Rang the clinic and left a message so just waiting to hear back. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

I suspect you'll be fine.  It's just two hours late... you're on day 10 of stims although presumably will have had regular scans to look at the size of your follies?  I don't know if you've had a cycle previously but generally the nearer you get towards EC the more ECWM you'll get (but generally you get it for a few days before EC).  If you haven't even got this yet, I doubt you'll be near the point of ovulating.  

I'm sure the clinic will be able to reassure you.

Good luck.


----------



## Teddytots (May 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply perdita, it helped calm me down. I spoke to the clinic and they said i'd be fine that 2 hours wouldn't make a different. I'm back at the clinic tomorrow so looking forward to seeing my follicle on screen! This is my first cycle so everything is so new. Still can't believe I forgot to take it, never thought I would be that distracted!


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck... I find it helps to set alarms on my phone


----------

